# Trailblazer MDM



## bodundra (Jan 14, 2010)

I was hoping someone might have a little advice on assigning points when using the Trailblazer Medical Decision Making tool.  Are there any tips on counting points in the Number of Diagnoses and Management Options tables?
Perhaps someone might know of a helpful website?  Any tips would be appreciated. 

Thanks


----------



## dballard2004 (Jan 15, 2010)

You might want to check out E/M University at emuniversity.com.  You can register for the free content and there is an instructional video that explains the Trailblazer rules.


----------



## bodundra (Jan 15, 2010)

Thank you!


----------

